# Redwood/Gaff/Knowlwo*od?



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a 100% razors edge blue male. 6 months old.

i have been researching and looking for a female playmate for him with compatible bloodlines. 

found a blue female with the above bloodlines...redwood/gaff/knowlwood. haven't seen great things about gaff..not too familiar with the wood bloodlines.

if i were to get the female..would they get along with the 2 different types of bloodlines?

any sort of response would help..thanks!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

can i ask why u want similar bloodlines?.... just curious


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

A female playmate with compatible bloodlines?

Sounds like you are looking to make a breeding pair. 

The bloodline for these particular dogs has little to do with wether they will get along or not. It will depend on the dog itself. Either they will like eachother or they won't.


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

oh no...maybe i came off wrong..not similar..just..want to make sure the bloodlines get along. i have heard some people say some bloodlines don't get along together..personally that doesn't make sense to me..i think it is how you raise them..but i could be wrong..i am kind of new to all of this..just trying to research and find a good female pit that will be happy and have fun with my little boy.

thx


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

is this ur first pitbull? if it is, i personally think waiting to get another one would be the best. Its NOT how u raise them entirely. Pitbulls are hot dogs, and DA is in the breed period... id wait to see how ur pup turns out towards dogs. DA wont really show up until 9months-2yrs, so.... id wait but jsut my opnion


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

zionandbaja said:


> oh no...maybe i came off wrong..not similar..just..want to make sure the bloodlines get along. i have heard some people say some bloodlines don't get along together..personally that doesn't make sense to me..i think it is how you raise them..but i could be wrong..i am kind of new to all of this..just trying to research and find a good female pit that will be happy and have fun with my little boy.
> 
> thx


well its like this. every dog is different... the only reason someone would look into keeping the bloodlines close is for breeding purposes. I dont really care that someone says that bloodlines affect their personalities, if all your looking for is a companion.. You should know two things. Even considering breeding your dogs wouldnt be wise unless you have thorough knowledge of what youre doing, and the fact that you have a bully breed pup. He is for your pleasure, not for having a buddy to run in the yard with. Our breed is known for DA and you should only get a female for YOU. They are human's companion... Not for your dog or for breeding purposes.


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

im not too worried about him not getting along with another dog. we had my parents dog (golden retriever) at our house for the 6 months he was there and they loved eachother. we also have a cat..and zion and the cat are best of friends..just this morning they were sleeping right next to eachother. he is VERY social...we go to the dog parks with him and make sure he is around other dogs whenever we get the chance.

i know people say the bully breed is "unpredictable" but honestly...its the owners that either beat the dogs or fight the dogs that make these dogs "unpredictable".

i am not looking into breeding. just a companion for zion. my parents dog is back with my parents...so we were just looking for a female companion. isn't that the right thing to do when looking for a companion? isn't it common for a boy and girl and not for 2 boys?

thx for all the info everyone..i am still new to this..everything helps


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i actually have two girls. but i didnt aquire my rescue as a companion. she needed to be rescued and thats what happened. shes stuck with me now 

like i mentioned above, the DA wont necessarily manifest until later ages. ur dog is being a puppy, of course it loves everything. My 9month old LOVES dogs, cats, kids but she wont submit to any thing but me.

ii think u should stick around and read some threads. itll help u decide wat to do with ur pup as far as a companion. *and the dog park thing*..... idk man, playing with fire. maybe not yet, but its not a good situation. would u let ur children hang out with coke heads? idk.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

zionandbaja said:


> im not too worried about him not getting along with another dog. we had my parents dog (golden retriever) at our house for the 6 months he was there and they loved eachother. we also have a cat..and zion and the cat are best of friends..just this morning they were sleeping right next to eachother. he is VERY social...we go to the dog parks with him and make sure he is around other dogs whenever we get the chance.
> 
> i know people say the bully breed is "unpredictable" but honestly...its the owners that either beat the dogs or fight the dogs that make these dogs "unpredictable".
> 
> ...


well the only thing i disagree with is the part where you put its the owners that either beat the gods or fight the dogs that makes these dogs "unpredictable".

I think being a new bully breed owner, its easy to see your 6 month old puppy doing well with other animals and not thinking anything of it. But I promise you, when the 2-3 year mark hits, their attitude totally changes. My puppy is the same way, but I would never trust him to not show agression to another animal. I would never harm my dog as I feel he would never harm me, but I can't speak for what he will do when he is completely mature. Hundreds of generations of breeding for sport and fighting will not change because some breeder says they have great temperament. It might seem like you have a calm animal, but its always better to be safe then sorry.

I would keep having play dates with your relatives dogs under close supervision and would advise that you never take your dog to a dog park, and never assume that he won't be DA. Just precautions, my friend.


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

yea i understand..i have heard pitbulls shouldn't go to dog parks...i think it is rediculous but at the same time..i am playing with fire when it comes to it. i have been in a situation where a little yippy dog was messin with zion and he BARKED at it and the lady freaked out on us saying our 5 month old pitbull is VICIOUS. oh em gee give me a break.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

zionandbaja said:


> yea i understand..i have heard pitbulls shouldn't go to dog parks...i think it is rediculous but at the same time..i am playing with fire when it comes to it. i have been in a situation where a little yippy dog was messin with zion and he BARKED at it and the lady freaked out on us saying our 5 month old pitbull is VICIOUS. oh em gee give me a break.


see that right ther! is a clear signt hat its not good news for ur boy.... even if ur dog doesnt start it, it WILL finish it... why set ur dog up for failure? idk, just seems really irresponsible and stupid to me....


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

zionandbaja said:


> im not too worried about him not getting along with another dog. we had my parents dog (golden retriever) at our house for the 6 months he was there and they loved eachother. we also have a cat..and zion and the cat are best of friends..just this morning they were sleeping right next to eachother. he is VERY social...we go to the dog parks with him and make sure he is around other dogs whenever we get the chance.
> 
> i know people say the bully breed is "unpredictable" but honestly...its the owners that either beat the dogs or fight the dogs that make these dogs "unpredictable".
> 
> ...


It can be done, i do it but if your not careful and you dont have plenty of time on your hands it can get real ugly. It takes leadership on your part because there has to be a pack order and your the one that has to determine that. For example in my house my 2 yr old male gets to sleep inside, my 1 yr old female at best sleeps in the garage, my male also eats first and i pour her food second (separate feeding daily). Both my dogs have strong drive high energy and not just dog agression, they go after anything alive insects birds squirrels. So its important to form a pack order to be able to keep them together. It can still go bad if i dont keep them happy, they have lots of energy to burn they need alot of exersize (walking jogging biking). Im not one for the fast life and if you dont have much extra time on your hands you shouldnt keep more than 1 dog.

Also my girl gets plenty of love too, i bring her inside and he has a few garage days out of the month, but i have too keep this structure so they dont have jealousy issues or dog agression towards each other.


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

yea...i totally understand..we are probably going to stop taking him to the parks since he is growing up and people think what they think and think he is a "vicious dog". We live up in seattle so once it starts lookin like spring or summer (if that ever happens) we are probably going to set some play dates with friends and family that have dogs. it is more safe that way....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

good job! i appluad u listening to us... please, stay around and check out some threads.. everything under the sun has been dicussed here


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

zionandbaja said:


> yea i understand..i have heard pitbulls shouldn't go to dog parks...i think it is rediculous but at the same time..i am playing with fire when it comes to it. i have been in a situation where a little yippy dog was messin with zion and he BARKED at it and the lady freaked out on us saying our 5 month old pitbull is VICIOUS. oh em gee give me a break.


Pitbulls are not for dogparks whatsoever even most bullies shouldnt do it. Too high risk and your liable not to mention the newsline will read "PitBull attack" Its too confusing of a situation to put your PB in believe me.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

goodlife25 said:


> Pitbulls are not for dogparks whatsoever even most bullies shouldnt do it. Too high risk and your liable not to mention the newsline will read "PitBull attack" Its too confusing of a situation to put your PB in believe me.


yeah. no one is here to put you down or anything like that, but this place is where you should come to for questions like that. I think youre better off listening to people that have experience than to go there and take the chance of losing your companion. Like locz said, he might not start it, but a bully breed WILL finish it, and in all cases, the pit bull would be put down. All for what at first started as fun at the dog park. Your little guy thrives on your love alone and that from your family. It's a lot of maintanance but its worth it!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I applaud you for coming on here and asking questions! Although not all dogs are the same, I would hate for you to go and get another dog and have to deal with all of the chaos of the "crate and rotate". I am pretty sure your puppy will be just as happy to have play time with you. 

I would have a look at some of the posts about dog agression and issues other people have with more than one pit


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by goodlife25 
Pitbulls are not for dogparks whatsoever even most bullies shouldnt do it. Too high risk and your liable not to mention the newsline will read "PitBull attack" Its too confusing of a situation to put your PB in believe me.


lexi loved every dog that shes ever played with but at around 11 months she started doing this little growl at other peoples dogs i figured it was normal wutever it was bound to happen one day. then i went to my uncles house with her. my uncle has a 8 year old lab whos dumb as bricks he wont walk on hard wood floors lol but he loves lexi we put them in the yard and they always have a blast. then lexi found one of his bones in the yard and when he came close to her she attacked him! she has developed crazy toy dominence and i hate it because you cant have off leashed dogs period in nyc not breed specific i love ny its very bully friendly but of course stupid pple dont listen they let ther dogs loose in the park with balls and bones and shit and they walk up to lexi even if i try to avoid them and as soon as she sees they have a toy in ther mouth she flips out. and i tell the owners pleez leash ur dog n ther like ooo hes friendly and im like well mines not!?! ppl are such jackasses


----------



## goodlife25 (Apr 28, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> Originally Posted by goodlife25
> Pitbulls are not for dogparks whatsoever even most bullies shouldnt do it. Too high risk and your liable not to mention the newsline will read "PitBull attack" Its too confusing of a situation to put your PB in believe me.
> 
> lexi loved every dog that shes ever played with but at around 11 months she started doing this little growl at other peoples dogs i figured it was normal wutever it was bound to happen one day. then i went to my uncles house with her. my uncle has a 8 year old lab whos dumb as bricks he wont walk on hard wood floors lol but he loves lexi we put them in the yard and they always have a blast. then lexi found one of his bones in the yard and when he came close to her she attacked him! she has developed crazy toy dominence and i hate it because you cant have off leashed dogs period in nyc not breed specific i love ny its very bully friendly but of course stupid pple dont listen they let ther dogs loose in the park with balls and bones and shit and they walk up to lexi even if i try to avoid them and as soon as she sees they have a toy in ther mouth she flips out. and i tell the owners pleez leash ur dog n ther like ooo hes friendly and im like well mines not!?! ppl are such jackasses


I know exactly what your going through, nothing annoys me more then peoples loose dogs approaching me and mine during walks or jogs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/12392-problem-not-addressed-often-enough.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ooookay... first, welcome! OP do you have a pedigree for your dog? I'm NOT going to try to sell you one, but I can point you in the general right direction, but I must know what you're dealing with right now. What registry do you have your dog with? UKC, AKC, ADBA, or CKC? Well bred Razors Edge dogs have been purposely bred away from the dog agression, but I cannot promise that you have one especially since everyone under the sun are breeding them at this point in time without the propper know-how. A pedigree will let me know where your boy comes from.

The Razors Edge bloodline is now known to be one of the pioneer lines that created the new breed the American Bully. 

I do have to echo everyone on the dog park issue... even if you have a well bred RE dog doesn't mean that it will back down when confronted by another animal... dogs will be dogs... and a bulldog will be a bulldog. Also, bully breeds tend to mature slower both mentally and physically which is another point that I noticed was stressed in this thread which I'm not sure if you've heard since you've been here. Not many people know the difference between and american bully and an American Pitbull Terrier. Your American Bully will be labeled as a "pitbull" on the news even though it has been bred for a completely different purpose and tarnish the APBT name even further. We're continuously trying to keep our rights as dog owners by fighting Breed Specific Legislation (which effects ALL bully breeds as well as a few others that are mislabeled as vicious breeds)... we're in a very fragile state right now, and more negative headlines will just at fuel to the fire against us. Never trust a bulldog not to fight... 

When it comes to the APBT dominance is NOT an issue. Hundreds of generations of selective breeding has programed their minds to hate all other animals.... I might sound like a broken record here for all of you veterans, but a bird dog will always look in the air, a collie will always herd, and a hound will always have its nose to the ground. There isn't a time frame as to when to expect dog agression to show in your dog, you always must be on your toes because of what they were bred for... there is a good rule of thumb 6-24 months, but its just a rule that has been made to be broken. you just can't love the dog/animal agression out of your dog. it is not all in how you raise them its more like 85-95% in how they are bred. All APBTs were originally bred to be people friendly because old time dog men had to both bathe each others dogs as well as handle them in the box while they were fighting. 98% of man biters were culled. APBTs show minimal signs when it's their turn to "get down to business" which many people say they couldn't see any warning signs, but they are there, just not as blatantly (sp?) visible as on any other breed. I have one bitch that gives another animal a look out of the corner of her eye for a split second and she's on a mission to kill that other animal like white on rice. 

I have always raised my dogs as my children... I'm just a responsible owner who doesn't put their dog in a position to find trouble. 


With that being said, and you're now aware of SOME of the issues at hand...are you ready for an multi-adult bulldog home?


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone!

my boyfriend and i are pretty new to being pit parents..we have both been raised up with other dogs...but never pits..and honestly..i would not go back to any other type of breed. i love our zion so much!  

also new to this site...but i wish i could have found it sooner...it is helping me out SO much! i could just read these forums for days and days!

thx everyone


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

just curious... whos baja?


----------



## zionandbaja (Apr 29, 2009)

thx again!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is something to take in...... All Pits can be dog aggressive even if they get along one small thing can set them into a rage. He took my bone, she pushed aganist my butt. Whatever it might be it can always happen even if they are the best of friends. And as stated before dog agression may not show up until later. I have to females that were raised together and then wham one day after one turned a year and 3 months she got mad cause the other came close to her rope. Now they can no longer be together cause all they want to do is fight. The blood lines have nothing to do with it Staffies and bullies will fight just as quickly as another if pushed to the right limits are made mad enough by another dog. Its in their genetics. Also This is a human companion breed not a dog companion breed. They would rather have the companionship of a human than anything else and jealously over their human companions is what starts most fights between to dogs in the same home. If you bring in another dog be prepared to have to seperate them when you are not watching them and if something does happen be prepared to seperate them for good.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome! I just wanted to say that I think dog parks are a bad idea for ANY dog, not just pits or bullies. Irresponsible owners take unvaccinated, sick dogs to the dog park, and they also take aggressive dogs there to "socialize" them. If someone's nasty ankle biter flat out attacks your dog, and gets hurt, it's never the fluff ball's fault or their owner, its always the bigger dog's fault. Plus, when an unvaccinated dog bites your dog, and you try to break it up and get bitten, rabies shots are no picnic for a human.


----------

